# Rats are still petrified of me?!



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought 4 female rats 3-4 days ago, and they're still absolutely petrified of me.

When I got them, I then had to go out to a family meal, so they were left alone for quite some time to settle in, I then didn't attempt to handle them until the next day.

I got them from a breeder for the first time, all my other rats have been from a shop and I've never had this "problem" with them.

The closest I can get to them, is stroking them for a few seconds, because they run off, and when I do handle them, their heart is beating rapidly and they try and get away? 

I don't know how to get over this problem, I think the rats had minimum handling from the breeder as when I got there, he "tailed them" to pick them up and I don't think thats very nice but they were healthy and I thought they were just timid.
They come up to the cage to look at me, but other than that, don't want to be touched?


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

It's normal for rats to be afraid at first, I have mine for 15 days now and they still don't like being held much. If they are handled you can try the force socialization method: http://www.joinrats.com/EarningTrust/TrustTrainingConcepts/NoForce/7809228_sv9nSH#!i=1507256203&k=BBWj7rq

I'd recommend the use of a towel or polar fleece and toilet paper at least the first few tries as they will pee and poo  

It's a bit of hard work as it takes at least 20 minutes for each rat and you should do it twice a day - every day, but it really works


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Read the trust training sticky


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, if you do this when they're sleepy, they're less likely to be inclined to fight you.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

He picked them up by their tails? I think that would have been the first sign to turn around and walk away....that and there was no waiting list to actually get one. All good breeders (and some of the bad ones) have applications to be filled out beforehand and then you wait for a litter to be born and pick one if you're accepted. This sounds like a feeder breeder to me. There's a sticky about trust training I strongly suggest you read right in this sub-forum.


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> He picked them up by their tails? I think that would have been the first sign to turn around and walk away....that and there was no waiting list to actually get one. All good breeders (and some of the bad ones) have applications to be filled out beforehand and then you wait for a litter to be born and pick one if you're accepted. This sounds like a feeder breeder to me. There's a sticky about trust training I strongly suggest you read right in this sub-forum.


It was the first breeder I had ever been too, and he did have snakes of his own. A lot of people have said to pick up rats by their tail, but I always thought thats a cruel way to deal with rats, how would they like it if you picked them up by their leg... it would hurt.
My boyfriend tried to reassure me that its fine and its not causing any damage to them. but I suppose in the long run, they'll be happier with me than in the belly of a snake!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Not only does it hurt them but can cause the entire tail to deglove. You'll be lucky if those rats don't have some massive health issues in the future and ever become friendly, TBH. Some people that breed rats for snakes will handle the mothers and keep them till they pass naturally but this does not sound like one of them and they don't selectively breed to reduce the common issues amongst rats, like tumors.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Flashy; they may never be friendly. But, since you agreed to care for them for the rest of their lives - and you did, by taking them home with you - I would second what the other members have said about the trust training. I hope that you will not simply return them if they are not to your liking; they're not a pair of shoes that didn't fit.


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

British said:


> I agree with Flashy; they may never be friendly. But, since you agreed to care for them for the rest of their lives - and you did, by taking them home with you - I would second what the other members have said about the trust training. I hope that you will not simply return them if they are not to your liking; they're not a pair of shoes that didn't fit.


Even though me and my ratties aren't best friends, and even if we never will be able to cuddle up and watch romantic comedies, I'm still absolutely in love with watching them run around their cage, it'll just take time.
Although I did manage to have one sit on my lap and go to sleep earlier today.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

If you got them from feeder stock you have to make sure you know how they were raised? Were they born in a rat rack? How many does per bin? If not, where were the housed and was it with more than one doe? What was their diet? Do you know if he did cheap dog food or lab block? Even though they say "breeder" doesn't mean they're good. When most people breed for snake food they could care less about the health of the rat because they think they're just food. Some feeder breeders are good and give them proper nutrition. Regardless. I know it's hard to find a good breeder. There's so few. 
Our rats came from an accidental litter. The family loves their rats. But they fed them cat food. Goes to show...

Anyway. It takes a while for them to get used to you. I haven't followed any rules, really. I let my rats on my shoulders, but they're not really nervous of my hands like they used to be. They could be a little better, but I'm letting them take their time. I suggest bringing them out together at least twice a day, and then on their own for a few minutes several times a day. When you come home you should let them know you're there, and don't be quiet about it. I believe every animal can get used to ruckus within the home - even rats. Go up to their cage and greet them, and call their names.
It takes a while for them to accept food from you, so try a teaspoon of peanut butter. Two days later they were accepting food from me. That's when the real trust starts to build. You can give them a treat every time you take them out, and say their names upon giving it to them so they learn their own name.
Hope I helped.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have had my rat Zorro for 8 months now and he wasn't handled before I got him because he was a "surprise" baby that the guy didn't find until he was 5 weeks old. He's a cuddler, but by far no THE most cuddly rat. He has some issues still, but I have been patient and over the months have watched him accept me more and more. He still doesn't like to willingly crawl out of the cage to me, and always needs to be within seeing distance of his cage when he is out in order to get him to feel comfortable, but he is doing fine. 

It may take time, but with patience and love everything will be fine. Never give up, these girls are lucky to have you as a rat parent and they will learn to love you unconditonally, it just takes a little getting used to. The new environment, the smells, the new cage, and not getting picked up by the tail, but pet and loved, it's a big adjustments for the little ladies.


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

Picking rats up by the tail is a big no no. I would imagine it would be like some one picking a person up by their hair. But on the other side of this issue, don't get discouraged. It took me a couple of months to get my girls to trust me. I would look at the trust training sticky. It is extremely helpful. The key to trust training is patience. My one girl still doesn't like to be touched but she isn't scared of me. She's more like a cat than a rat lol. She comes to me on her time, not mine. So it may be their personality too. If you go with the force trust training. What I did with my last rat was I put her in my hoodie and had her with me for 3hrs at time and put her back to rest for an hour or two and take her out again and I did this all day on weekend and as soon as I got home from work during the week. It took about 2 weeks for her to eat from my hand out of the cage. So good luck to you! They will come around


----------



## Ratzy (Apr 6, 2012)

Just adding quick note - I have read not to feed rats peanut butter because they can choke on it!! I have read that it is better to use yogurt or baby food (or whatever else they like) on a spoon for the trust training. 

Good luck Saures w/ your girls. Sounds like you are already making progress if one slept on your lap!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

After reading the post a bout the two rats you returned I hope you did research on a good vet within the area they will need too at least get looked at once in their lifetime


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

Heya, just a little update, I managed to feed one of my girls, chutney, a small treat today, and although shes still a bit timid, shes still open to letting me get her out of the cage for a quico cuddle, I have yet to work on the others though!!!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Saures said:


> Heya, just a little update, I managed to feed one of my girls, chutney, a small treat today, and although shes still a bit timid, shes still open to letting me get her out of the cage for a quico cuddle, I have yet to work on the others though!!!


Good job


----------

